# Browsergames



## chopi (7. Dezember 2007)

Moin,
Ich würde gerne von euch wissen,welche Browsergames ihr spielt und empfehlen könnt.
Ich hab solche Sachen bisher gemieden,könnte mir heute aber durchaus vorstellen,eins anzufangen

Edit nach einem Jahr,keiner sollte wissen,wie ich noch vor einem Jahr geschrieben hab.


----------



## Darx (8. Dezember 2007)

Ogame seit 5 Jahren das reicht oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterpurzel (8. Dezember 2007)

Meine absolute Nummer 1 STNE [SpaceTrek: The New Empire] (http://www.stne.net)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Danach Stargate Galaxys (http://www.stargate-galaxys.com)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

Ogame suckt >_<


----------



## Lurock (8. Dezember 2007)

Ich halte überhaupt nichts von diesen Billig-Spielen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

/signed


----------



## Besieger (8. Dezember 2007)

ach en paar kumpels von mir zoggen die dinger und zwar World of Dungeons und Inselmonarchie
ich halte aber au nix von den dingern.


----------



## Avyn (8. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab vor einiger Zeit immer Gangwars gezockt.


----------



## K0l0ss (8. Dezember 2007)

Also OGame spiele ich wieder. Das ist eigentlich ganz gut...

Ogame.de


----------



## moddii (10. Dezember 2007)

Also die wohl größte Ansammlung Browsergames findet ihr unter www.bigpoint.de.
Habe nen admin kumpel da, so bin ich drauf gekommen.
Manche spiele sind schon gut so zwischendurch  wenn manmal nix zu tun hat.


----------



## Seren (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe ein Jahr lang Omega-Day gespielt.

In Browserspielen liegt der Schwerpunkt auf der Community und Spiele wie Omega-Day sind nichts für "zwischendurch"... Eine Runde geht ein Jahr und wenn man nicht rausfliegen will muss man von Anfang an dabei bleiben. Ich habe die nächste Runde nicht wieder mitgespielt weil zumindest bei Omega-Day die Zeit die du investierst fast 1:1 deinen Erfolg ausmacht. 
Darüber hinaus halten die verstrickten Beziehungen, Freundschaften und Feindschaften der Clans und auch der einzelnen Spieler auch über die einzelnen Runden hinaus an und da kann es schnell passieren das man eine ganze Armada von Kriegsschiffen in seiner Umlaufbahn schweben hat, bevor einem bewusst wird das man offensichtlich die falsche Person bedrängt hat...

Für Browserspiele muss man ein bestimmter Typ von Mensch/Spieler sein.
Ich zum Beispiel fand dieses Spiel wirklich richtig gut, es hat viel was die meisten anderen Multiplayerspiele einfach bisher noch nicht gebacken bekommen haben und das ist unter anderem echtes Multiplayer.


----------



## b1ubb (11. Dezember 2007)

naja dann bin ich halt auch mal gei ogame dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterpurzel (11. Dezember 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> naja dann bin ich halt auch mal gei ogame dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Welche Uni?


----------



## b1ubb (11. Dezember 2007)

57 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wehe du greifst mich an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (11. Dezember 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> 57
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



MIST...Ich bin 2... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (11. Dezember 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> MIST...Ich bin 2...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hrhrhrh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleFay (11. Dezember 2007)

Habe eine Zeitlang Travian und vor allem Die Stämme gespielt.

Im Moment beschäftige ich mich mit Bananenkönig, Dig'n'Fight und Tales of Magic - die sind nicht so zeitintensiv wie Die Stämme.


----------



## tschilpi (11. Dezember 2007)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Habe eine Zeitlang Travian und vor allem Die Stämme gespielt.
> 
> Im Moment beschäftige ich mich mit Bananenkönig, Dig'n'Fight und Tales of Magic - die sind nicht so zeitintensiv wie Die Stämme.


hehe, spiele auch Travian und Die Stämme im mom^^

Finde Die Stämme besser


----------



## LittleFay (11. Dezember 2007)

tschilpi schrieb:


> hehe, spiele auch Travian und Die Stämme im mom^^
> 
> Finde Die Stämme besser


Jau, ich auch. Aber will man da erfolgreich sein und nicht alle paar Wochen neu anfangen, muss man immer mehr Zeit hineinstecken. Später kann man kaum noch überleben, wenn man seinen Account nicht zu zweit oder dritt spielt.
Und das ist mir für ein Spiel bei weitem zu krank. *g* So viel Zeit investiere ich auch nicht in WoW. Und das ist viel umfangreicher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tschilpi (11. Dezember 2007)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Jau, ich auch. Aber will man da erfolgreich sein und nicht alle paar Wochen neu anfangen, muss man immer mehr Zeit hineinstecken. Später kann man kaum noch überleben, wenn man seinen Account nicht zu zweit oder dritt spielt.
> Und das ist mir für ein Spiel bei weitem zu krank. *g* So viel Zeit investiere ich auch nicht in WoW. Und das ist viel umfangreicher.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich hab zum glück grad ein PB mit dem mächtigsten gegner um meinem Gebiet gemacht^^

jo hast recht ohne gilde und kontakte ist das sehr schwer. in die stämme werd ich fast nie angegriffen weil ich auch ne gute gilde mit vielen Verbündeten hab, aber in Travian brauch ich verdammt lang weil ich da noch ned ne gilde gefunden hab. ich werd dauernd angegriffen


----------



## Masterpurzel (12. Dezember 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> 57
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schade, ich bin 26 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (12. Dezember 2007)

Also ich zocke im mom Insel-Moanrchei Spiel 20 und für 23 vorangemeldet, dann noch Inselkrieg bissel ausprobiren aber etwas langweilig und dann noch Die Königreiche, ein ganz lustiges Spiel


----------



## Loktor (1. April 2008)

Also ich spiele im moment Bitefight, Wurzelimperium und Ogame. Sind alles sehr lustige Games, kann ich jedem nur empfehlen.
Hier einfach mal die adressen:
www.wurzelimperium.de
www.ogame.de
www.***


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (1. April 2008)

vote für ogame  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
uni 60 
einfach nick: fenriswolf anschreiben dann bekommt ihr nen bisschen aufbauhilfe von nem top 100  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
min0r ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (1. April 2008)

Die beste Seite für Browser-games ist und bleibt einfach http://www.kongregate.com/
Bitefight und so ist alles mist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (1. April 2008)

Ikariam.de =)   ist toll das spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (1. April 2008)

zock ab und zu noch freewar
is echt cool
welt 1 is die beste
www.freewar.de


----------



## Dogar (2. April 2008)

also ich zocke

Die Stämme
Weltensaga
World of Dungeons
Starmarines
SolWars
Caribic Islands
Damoria
Dragnir


----------



## Ennia (2. April 2008)

war of galaxy
ice wars
travian
travianer ^^
space pioneers


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (10. Mai 2008)

Moin Allerseits!

Ich möchte erfahren welche Browsergames ihr so spielt,
welche ihr mögt und welche weniger! Ich fang auch gleich
mal an...

www.Spacepioneers.de

Mein Liebling, Weltraumschlachten und Aufbau, I <3 SP^^

Ich mag aber nicht Travian.... 100 Millionen Döfer Pro spieler und
nach einem Jahr wird das ganze Game resettet...

So schreibt rein welches Game mögt ihr? Ich suche noch nach Alternativen zu SP!

MfG, Schadoweye


----------



## tschilpi (10. Mai 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...l=Browsergame^^

Aber auch egal.. ich spiele gern Travian und DS <:

Bei DS geht das Adeln schön fix..


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (10. Mai 2008)

Was isn DS?


----------



## Minastirit (10. Mai 2008)

desertwar und ogame waren mal meine favoriten. aber seit desertwar ende spiel ich keine mehr davon. zu zeitaufwändig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wenn dann spielt man top 10  mit top 1 gilde und platz 1 flameserver 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## tschilpi (10. Mai 2008)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Was isn DS?


Die Stämme


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Mai 2008)

also ich spiel atm nebenbei holy war. is n rpg wo sich heiden, christen und sarazenen bekämpfen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buddits (10. Mai 2008)

Also ich habe früher seeeehr gerne Travian gespielt. Dann mal ne zeitlang World of Dungeons und immo spiele ich nurnoch Travianer(Browsergame des Jahres 07). Die Stämme mag ich wegen den Speedrunden und kurz habe ich auch mal http://www.die-kreuzzuege.de/ gespielt. Die Speedrunden dort sind aber wirklich extram heftig. Hat gute Ansätze und Ideen is aber noch irgendwie imbalanced...


----------



## Nevad (10. Mai 2008)

Früher habe ich gerne Ogame und das Steinzeitspiel gespielt,aber das war einmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (10. Mai 2008)

Habe auch eine Zeit lang ogame gespielt, aber irgendwann fand ich es nur noch nervig ständig seine Flotte zu saven und zu wissen, dass man um soundsoviel Uhr wieder an den Computer muss.


----------



## chopi (11. Mai 2008)

irgendwann musste sich auch mal jemand melden,der solche spiele nicht mag und das bin ich.
was gefällt euch so an diesen klick und wart spielen ?


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2008)

also ich spiels weil ich da nicht so lange am stück dransitzen muss. mir fällt dann irgendwann wenn ich am rechner hocke ein "ach ja holy war" dann mach ich ma n klick und das wars dann. und dass mach ich auch nich unbedingt jeden tag. manchmal vergess ichs auch. ich seh das aber relativ locker.


----------



## chopi (11. Mai 2008)

so wie du es beschreibst ist es für mich einfach nur noch eine "verantwortung",die mir keinen spaß macht.irre ich mich da?


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2008)

verantwortung? nö. mir is das game eigtl ziemlich egal ich klick nur öfter mal weils eigtl doch recht interessant is.


----------



## Lurock (11. Mai 2008)

Ich mag keine Browserspiele... So'n billig Schrott... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



riesentrolli schrieb:


> mir is das game eigtl ziemlich egal ich klick nur öfter mal weils eigtl doch recht interessant is.


I <3 You!


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> 
> riesentrolli schrieb:
> ...


ähm ja... verdammt^^


----------



## Gotteshand81 (11. Mai 2008)

Ich hab vor längerem mal Xoyd gespielt, es war eigentlich ganz gut gemacht. Irgenwann hatte ich dann keine Zeit mehr, als ich wieder Zeit hatte kam WoW!


mfg


----------



## Gerox (12. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich mag keine Browserspiele... So'n billig Schrott...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tz...du hast ja keine Ahnung >< bei uns waren vor ein paar Monaten 2 Leute von Gameforge (Ogame, Metin, usw) an der FH und haben bisschen was erzählt...

naja ich bin nich der Mega Browsergame zocker aber ab und an spiel ich schon ein bisschen hab auch schon extrem viele sachen ausprobiert


----------



## Dargun (12. Mai 2008)

UrbanConflict


----------



## Minastirit (12. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> irgendwann musste sich auch mal jemand melden,der solche spiele nicht mag und das bin ich.
> was gefällt euch so an diesen klick und wart spielen ?



mir gings in den games nur ums spammen und irc flame wars .. das game wurde schnell langweilig. du bist erster. oder top 1-50 .. deine gilde ist auf platz 1 .. ihr habt bündniss mit 2 3 und 4 

dann schickst du deine zomfg bääm sachen auf einen anfäanger und farmst ihm zeugs weg.. naja acc hab ich dann noch versaut im ogame ^^ massen angriff auf alle in gilde 2 .. total verlust und dann einen geflamt *g* der account wurde bis zum 2156 gesperrt .. klingt gut Xd


----------



## Hishabye (12. Mai 2008)

arbeitslosenspiel.de ist lustig ^^


----------



## Taikunsun (12. Mai 2008)

spiel bissel ogame und ikarim aber bei ogame lass ich immer meine flotter zerschießen^^


----------



## marcel5 (28. Mai 2008)

ich spiele schon einige zeit www.rumblerace.de/ ein sehr gutes Browsergame müsst ihr probieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (28. Mai 2008)

Bomberman 2  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ehrlich gesagt, ich kenn auch net viele Browsergames!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (28. Mai 2008)

Buddits schrieb:


> Also ich habe früher seeeehr gerne Travian gespielt. Dann mal ne zeitlang World of Dungeons und immo spiele ich nurnoch Travianer(Browsergame des Jahres 07). Die Stämme mag ich wegen den Speedrunden und kurz habe ich auch mal http://www.die-kreuzzuege.de/ gespielt. Die Speedrunden dort sind aber wirklich extram heftig. Hat gute Ansätze und Ideen is aber noch irgendwie imbalanced...



wtf? Die-Kreuzzuege.de ist das Beste Bg was es gibt ... Gameforge Spiele sind alle voll fürn arsch...

und Imbalance ist bei Dk garnicht , ist das best balancede spiel wo gibt!

BTW , wir bräuchten auch mehr Spieler - und nein , die fehlen uns nicht wegen imbalancing , sondern wegen gut aufgebauter Spielstruktur. Nur leider mögen die meisten Leute bei BG´s nicht nachdenken , sondern sinnfrei rumklicken ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schaut einfach mal vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (28. Mai 2008)

http://www.ferryhalim.com/orisinal/g3/bells.htm

babäm!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bawagrog (28. Mai 2008)

Ich spiele am liebsten http://www.die-staemme.de/ und knapp gefolgt von http://the-west.de/ (wobei letzteres noch in der Beta ist)


----------



## deccpqcc (16. Juni 2008)

ogame ca 3 jahre

und finger weg von holy-war leute ! 
kämpfe werden ausgewürfelt, lows gewinnen gegen highs, skills und items spielen keine rolle dabei.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Juni 2008)

ich habe lange zeit Mafia 1930 gespielt war ein sehr schönes spiel


----------



## Kaaper (16. Juni 2008)

hm hier sind ja einige ogamer dabei ^^

hab selbst noch zwei accs

U25 - umod
U50 - miner/ halbwegs aktiv

dann war da noch ne kurze zeit freewar/ mafia 1930/ monstergames

aber mittlerweile zieh ich immer mehr leute aus ogame nach WOW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MiniMinie (16. Juni 2008)

ich hab auch mal ogame gespielt.. bis wir in einen (gilden oder clan? hab lang nich mehr gespielt) krieg gekommen sind und in der zeit war ich selten on.. also haben die mir alles komplett putte macht =((
danach hab ich bisschen travian gespielt.. aba das dann auch nichmehr^^


----------



## Black Muffin (16. Juni 2008)

Kampf um Mittelerde


----------



## Auylio (16. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> http://www.ferryhalim.com/orisinal/g3/bells.htm
> 
> babäm!
> 
> ...



Wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab mal ne Zeit BiteFight und sowas mit Bananenplantagenanpflanzen gespielt, jetzt spiel ich aber lieber XBox Live 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_Foerster (24. Juli 2008)

ein nettes Browsergame für zwischendurch, wenn man vielleicht auf der Arbeit ein wenig Luft hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://s7.battleknight.de/index.php


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (24. Juli 2008)

aargh Gameforge Spiele sucken !

www.die-kreuzzuege.de (ist das beste im netz)


----------



## Saytan (24. Juli 2008)

www.evergore.de

fantasy browser game


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juli 2008)

www.gladiatoren2.de


----------



## x3n0n (24. Juli 2008)

Bitte postet die Links zur Index Page, nicht zu den Klau-Pages


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juli 2008)

www.ogame.de
www.desertwar.de


spiele aber keines mehr davon


----------



## RubenPlinius (24. Juli 2008)

www.neveron.com


----------



## Zez (24. Juli 2008)

www.worldofdungeons.de
www.travian.de
www.spacepioneers.de / www.earthlost.de / www.ogame.de <--- alle 3 ähnlich >.>
www.The-Arena.de
www.Ikariam.de


speiel jedoch keins mehr, angefangen damals mit The-Arena 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (24. Juli 2008)

www.kampf-um-mittelerde.de
www.die-staemme.de
www.tagoria.de


----------



## DarmanSemperFi (25. Juli 2008)

http://www.galactic-tales.de

kostet zwar glaub noch was im monat aber ansonsten is es als browsergame recht schick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. Juli 2008)

Runeescape macht nen guten eindruck,finde ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luntsu (25. Juli 2008)

Demonlords.de
Das tiefgängigste Browsergame, dass ich bis jetzt gespielt habe.


----------



## antileet (28. Juli 2008)

Klick!


----------



## spectrumizer (2. Dezember 2008)

*Nekromantie betreib* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Favoriten:

Sind beides Spiele, wo's weder um gewinnen noch um Punkte geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Loops of Zen
Ziel ist es, die Teile so zu drehen, dass keine offenen Enden mehr über sind.

Play Auditorium
Hier muß man einen Energiestrahl durch bestimmte Pole so lenken, dass er durch die Pegel geht und somit Klang erzeugt. Ein Puzzle ist gelöst, wenn alle Pegel für eine Zeit aktiv sind und spielen.

Cooler Psychedelic-Kram, mal was ganz anderes, find ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (2. Dezember 2008)

Gibts keine vernünftigen Star Wars-Browsergames? *g*


----------



## Gwynny (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe eine Weile Travian gespielt, ist aber ziemlich ätzend, wenn man ständig angegriffen wird und die Deine Ressis klauen -.-

LG Gwynny


----------



## Extro (2. Dezember 2008)

http://weed-land.net/

Jaja, ich bin eben halb Franzose 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich spiele momentan Pennergame. Lustig


----------



## Haxxler (2. Dezember 2008)

Oha ein Link zu nem Pennergame, bitte lösche dich selbst Nox.


----------



## Lisutari (2. Dezember 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich spiele momentan Pennergame. Lustig


Lustig? Ich finde das traurig...


----------



## Kronas (2. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Lustig? Ich finde das traurig...


hee nichts gegen pennergame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (2. Dezember 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Oha ein Link zu nem Pennergame, bitte lösche dich selbst Nox.



A)
Das ist der Link zur Hauptseite. Mit Klicken des o. a. Links bekomme ich keine Punkte und missbrauche auch niemanden zur unfreiwilligen Teilnahme am Pennergame. Ergo Netiquette konform



Lisutari schrieb:


> Lustig? Ich finde das traurig...




Was ist traurig? Das ich mit meiner Ehrenmitgliedschaft aktiv dazu beitrage die Hamburger Obdachlosenstiftung zu unterstützen? Ein kleiner Betrag meines Geldes wird regelmäßig an diese Stiftung überwiesen. Also lesen, sich dann informieren und schließlich erst dann den Samariter rauskehren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2008)

http://de.t45ol.com/spiel/4651/mirrors-edge-2d.html
Kein wirkliches Browserrollenspiel, aber es ist genial aufgemacht


----------



## Lord of Mr Buffed Pain (2. Dezember 2008)

OGAME!


----------



## Smoke89 (3. Dezember 2008)

lands and lords und The Crown fand ich recht nett bevor ich wow gespielt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mein Favoriet war mal insel monarchie aber das ist leider ausgestorben und zu meiner Zeit wurde ich gespeert weil ich besser als der Support war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (3. Dezember 2008)

Travian.at
find das spiel klasse,hilft echt gegen langeweile.
und wenn man trial spielt,muss man nicht so viel on sein


----------



## TwinkKiller (6. Dezember 2008)

Ok nicht direkt ein Browsergame, sondern Flashgame aber für WoW-Freaks sicher ein Highlight ^^
WTF WoW Side scrolling Flash Game.
Was auch echt der Hammer ist, ist Instant Action. Gibts mehrere Games dort. Unter anderem ein 3D-Egoshooter als Browsergame. Da können die alten Browsergames echt abkacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belty (7. Dezember 2008)

Habe ewig lange Desertwar gespielt, bis die Server abgeraucht und nicht mehr "wiederbelebbar" waren.
Im moment spiele ich Travian und ist ganz nett bisher.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

spiele kampf um mittelerde und die stämme. sind beide ganz lustig und man muss net oft reinschaun


----------



## b1ubb (22. Dezember 2008)

So Leute, ich glaub es war schonmal in dem Thread aber ich komme einfach nicht weiter.

Ich spiele das Browsergame nun ECHT lange, aber ich schaffe die 100 Level nicht.
Da bestimmt einige von euch auch Towerdefens games so gut finden wie ich, stelle ich es nun rein
um zu sehen ob es MACHBAR ist oder nicht.

http://www.jetztspielen.de/spiel/desktop-tower-defence.html

Mein Rekord:  lvl 78
Punkte: 10117

wer schafft mehr?

[attachment=6181:desktop_TD.jpg]


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (22. Dezember 2008)

http://www.flashgames.de/index.php?onlines...2&todo=play

nicht die aktuellste version aber zu der ist im spiel auch n link

murloc rpg ftw^^


----------



## Huntermoon (22. Dezember 2008)

Ein weiteres Towe-Defens Spiel, aber in WC3-look


----------



## dragon1 (22. Dezember 2008)

<3 td`s


----------



## chopi (22. Dezember 2008)

Wtf,den Thread hab ich ja gestartet o.ö
Wie auch immer,wo wir gerade bei td´s sind: Kennt jemand selbige fürs Handy? Würde die gerne unterwegs zocken und hab nur eins,das ziemlich langweilig ist =/


----------



## b1ubb (22. Dezember 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Ein weiteres Towe-Defens Spiel, aber in WC3-look



das ist zu einfach !


----------



## Tyalra (22. Dezember 2008)

Puschelfarm ^^


----------



## nuriina (22. Dezember 2008)

http://www.badmofo.nl/MultitaskingTest.htm ^^


----------



## Huntermoon (22. Dezember 2008)

Bowman 2
Für die, die Gerne mit Pfeilen Schiessen


----------



## TwinkKiller (23. Dezember 2008)

Spiel zur Zeit Ikariam! Rockt! Siedler + Caesar !


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (23. Dezember 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> http://www.jetztspielen.de/spiel/desktop-tower-defence.html
> Mein Rekord:  lvl 78
> Punkte: 10117
> wer schafft mehr?



Kann seit gestern nichtmehr damit aufhören, ich vernachlässige sogar WoW^^
Das spiel ist genial^^
Mein aktueller rekord liegt bei lvl38 :/ ^^


----------



## dragon1 (27. Dezember 2008)

http://www.miniclip.com/games/viking-defense/de/ ist genial
/edit
JEah geschafft^^


----------



## mccord (14. Januar 2009)

*bump*

The Fancy Pants Adventure World 2
sehr cooles flashgame! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aisteh (14. Januar 2009)

Quake Live 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erital (15. Januar 2009)

mein aktuelles suchtspiel...

Bubble Shooter

Einfach alt aber einfach genial. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nick1414 (15. Januar 2009)

Mein Favorit ist eindeutig das Endzeitspiel.
Zum nebenher die Zeit verbringen einfach klasse!
Ist mit Sicherheit 'nen Blick wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cheerio


----------



## mirror-egg (15. Januar 2009)

Ich hab mal ne Zeit lang Kapiland gespielt. Ist echt sehr spannend für jmd der sich mit Wirtchaft beschäftigz. Aber leider auch sehr kompliziert. 
Gestern hab ich mal wieder mit Ikariam angefangen.


----------



## Tabuno (4. April 2009)

Mein Favorit: 
http://tebbi.***
Macht richtig Laune und es ist sinnvoller als Valenth.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (4. April 2009)

http://hackthenet.org/_htn.php/pub/home
HackTheNet ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (6. April 2009)

Mein Favorit zu Beta-Zeiten (was doch ca 3 Jahre war oder so) war Scherbenwelten. Mit der Vollversion und der Kommerzialisierung ging der Spielspass recht schnell flöten, als der Entwickler des Spiels die Rechte an 4Players verkauft hat und daher kein neuer Content mehr rein kam. Ausserdem gabs in der Beta ne riesige Materialschlacht, die in der Vollversion unterbunden worden ist.
Naja, dennoch ists vom Prinzip her das komplexeste Browsergame das ich je gesehen habe. Es geht um Produktion, Handel, PvP, gleichzeitig aber auch extrem um RPG, Macht, Intrigen und Bündnisse.


----------



## Estren (1. Juni 2009)

Also, bei mir Spalten sich die Meinungen im bezug auf Browsergames..
Sobald man sich durch reales Geld einen Vorteil verschaffen kann, der anderen Spieler schelchter macht, HASSE ich dieses Spiel.. wenn es aber ein normales Spiel mit fairen Chancen + Fun ist, dann ist es toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich spiele zz. 
My Brute
und
Jam Legend
My Brute ist mehr sowas "jeden Tag 3 Tage und dann warten", wobei Jam Legend IMMER verfügbar ist, und wie Guitar Hero läuft.
&#8364;dit: Falls man das als "Spielen" bezeichnen kann, spiele ich auch Valenth 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (1. Juni 2009)

Im Moment spiele ich http://www.the-west.de/
So ähnlich wie Die Stämme, bloß das man mit einem Typen rumläuft und Quests erledigt.^^


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (1. Juni 2009)

Ist Zwar kein Gamer aber sicher für Einige von euch Intressant! http://www.icloud.com/de


----------



## nn_m0f (1. Juni 2009)

spiel nebenbei wurzelimperium


----------



## Terrorsatan (1. Juni 2009)

des problem is, man kann einfach nich mit oben spielen, wenn irgendwelche komischen Leute einen nachts um 4re angreifen, und man nichts dagegen tun kann.
War langezeit Civilwars top 50 und es war immer das gleiche.
Man baut sich auf und baut sich auf, und dann kommt einer nachts  irgendwann unter der Woche, wo kein normaler Mensch online ist, und macht einen fertig.
Und über den ganzen Tag verteilt, kommt der Rest seiner Allianz und farmt einen ab.

So macht das einfach keinen spaß.
Und ich seh auch nich ein, wegen einem BG nachts um 4 on zu sein.

Ich hab mit dem kapitel BG´s abgeschlossen, und ich rate jedem, der seine Zeit sinnvoller nutzen will auch dazu.

Zumal noch diese bescheuerten Leute, die einen nach Clicks/Tag bewerten.
Einfach nur lächerlich


----------



## Seyna (24. Juli 2009)

Das Browserspiel, das ich am liebsten spiele, ist Cantr II. Vermutlich ist das Spiel aber ganz anders als alle anderen, die man so kennt.

Bei Cantr II handelt es sich um ein kostenloses textbasiertes Rollenspiel, bei dem der Begriff Rollenspiel wirklich für das Spielen einer Rolle steht, nicht für das Verteilen von Attributspunkten oder ähnlichem. Jeder Spieler kann bis zu 15 Charaktere spielen und es gibt keine NPCs - jeder Charakter, dem man im Spiel begegnet, wird also auch von einem anderen Spieler gespielt. Es gibt verschiedene Sprachgruppen (eine deutschsprachige ist selbstverständlich auch vorhanden), die sich alle in derselben virtuellen Welt befinden. Auch wenn ein Charakter natürlich andere Sprachen im Lauf der Zeit lernen kann, wenn er viel Kontakt damit hatte, darf man ihn anfangs nur die Sprache verstehen lassen, in der man ihn auch erstellt hat.

Die Charaktere bilden zusammen die verschiedensten Gesellschaften, jeder Charakter ist selbst mit daran beteiligt, wie der Ort, in dem er sich befindet, sich weiter entwickelt, kann Beziehungen, Freundschaften oder Feindschaften mit anderen Charakteren knüpfen. Der Spieler denkt sich selbst aus, was für eine Art Mensch sein Charakter sein soll, wie er sich verhält, was für Ansichten er vertritt, ob er zum Beispiel ein Politiker oder Anführer, ein Krimineller oder Dorftrottel ist. Grenzen werden hierbei eigentlich nur von der Fantasie der Spieler gebildet, beinahe alles ist möglich.

Das Spiel ist wirklich auf Text und Rollenspiel ausgelegt, es ist so gut wie keine Grafik vorhanden, also wird auch nur eine ganz bestimmte Zielgruppe angesprochen, die Spaß an so etwas hat. Für Spieler, deren größter Spaß an einem Spiel im Metzeln irgendwelcher Gegner besteht, dürfte das nicht das richtige Spiel sein. Denn auch wenn Angriffe auf andere Charaktere und sogar Kriege möglich sind, so ist das doch nur in beschränktem Maß der Fall und bildet nach meiner Spielerfahrung keinesfalls den Mittelpunkt des Spiels. Auch für Ungeduldige ist es wohl nicht das richtige Spiel, da wie erwähnt alle Charaktere von anderen Spielern gespielt werden. Es kann also etwas dauern, bis der entsprechende Spieler Zeit hat, um sich einzuloggen und mit seinem Charakter auf etwas zu antworten.

Falls sich hier Rollenspieler befinden, deren Interesse ich geweckt haben sollte, würde mich das sehr freuen, denn gerade in der deutschen Sprachgruppe könnten wir wirklich noch mehr Charaktere gebrauchen. Bitte verwechselt das Spiel aber nicht mit einem Chat, in dem Textfeld sollte nur etwas getippt werden, das der Charakter (nicht der Spieler) auch sagen würde - also natürlich nichts wie "Wie funktioniert das Spiel?". Für Fragen über das Spiel sind das Forum und das Wiki hilfreich, außerdem dürfte dieser Artikel den Spieleinstieg erleichtern. Im deutschen Teil des Forum dürfen uns Neueinsteiger auch gern mit allen möglichen Fragen zum Spiel löchern, also keine Angst.


----------



## Dratanel (24. Juli 2009)

Ikariam.de
Die Ewigen


----------



## FraSokBUF (25. Juli 2009)

Hi,
ich spiele manchmal neben unserem beliebten Shakes & Fidget Spiel (hehe) noch das AdventureQuest RPG, aber im Gegensatz zum erstgenannten Browsergame muss man da ständig rumklicken.

Gruss,
FSB


----------



## Fritzche (26. Juli 2009)

Shakes&Fidget 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (27. Juli 2009)

http://www.spieldasleben.com/inscription.php
Ist und bleibt das Beste!


----------



## Kveld (3. August 2009)

Quake Live :> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Rockfree ist auch nett (guitar Hero im Browserformat) -> Rock Free


----------



## Deathmaker79 (18. August 2009)

Shakes & Fidget
Planetech.de


----------



## afrael (18. August 2009)

Kapiland  ist cool mal was anderes als monster kloppen  .


http://www.kapiland.de/


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (18. August 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Moin,
> Ich würde gerne von euch wissen,welche Browsergames ihr spielt und empfehlen könnt.
> Ich hab solche Sachen bisher gemieden,könnte mir heute aber durchaus vorstellen,eins anzufangen
> 
> Edit nach einem Jahr,keiner sollte wissen,wie ich noch vor einem Jahr geschrieben hab.



Ogame

Shakes n fidget ist ein ist leider durch die absolut geldgierigen entwickler zu grunde gerichtet worden.
na klar: in ogame kann man sich durch real geld auch vorteile erschaffen aber bei shakes and fidget wirst du NIEMALS ohne pilzkauf in den top rängen mitspielen können. 
von dem her: spiel was du magst, aber ichr ate dir von shakes and fidget ab.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. August 2009)

Ogame und Shakes und Fidget :3


----------



## Ollimua (18. August 2009)

www.xwars.de


----------



## Kaldreth (18. August 2009)

TwinkKiller schrieb:


> Spiel zur Zeit Ikariam! Rockt! Siedler + Caesar !



Fand Ikarim langweilig! Hab ziemlich lange Land of Destruction gespielt, war auch mal ziemlich weit oben auf der Ewigkeitskarte!


----------



## Lulano (19. August 2009)

Shakes & Fidget 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (19. August 2009)

http://www.galaxy-network.de/


----------



## DefenderX (12. Oktober 2009)

me hat 3 Browsergames immo neben Warhammer.

http://www.aogame.de/  (Name GenWars)
http://www.mech-arena.de/
und
http://www.dragosien.de/index.php?action=registerUser

besonders ersteres und letzteres gefällt mir  sind das keine 0815 Browsergames


----------



## Runus (30. Oktober 2009)

http://www.bundeskampf.com


----------



## dragon1 (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich spiele wieder travian.

Wenn jemand mit mir dual spielen will, hab nen kleinen lieben Germanen acc in w3, mit 50 ew und 20 Keulis^^


----------



## Rivon (1. November 2009)

http://www.freewar.de/
und shakes n fidget halt ^^


----------



## Sin (1. November 2009)

Spiele momentan  http://www.erepublik.com/de aber so ganz durchgeblickt hab ich noch nicht. Ist eigentlich alles andere als Zeitintensiv, eher für ein paar klicks für zwischendrin gedacht.


----------



## Phame (1. November 2009)

...so richtig stupide, simple browsergames wie farmville oder cafe world auf facebook sind für mich der inbegriff der entspannung, wenn man mal kurz das hirn beim arbeiten entlasten muss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

